# can i have cherry shrimp with a chinese algae eater, and rainbow shark in a 55?



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

tank is lightly planted, but there's alot of java moss and hiding places, jw if my algae eater is gonna eat them. The rainbow shark im not as worried about (unless they go into his territory) lol. Also have a pleco but i assume shes harmless, came with the tank ,so shes aging a bit.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't do it...


----------



## illogic (Oct 20, 2013)

is the cae the only problem?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I wouldn't put cherry shrimps with them. They both will love RCS as their snack.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the Shark would probably be ok....but the CAE I would get rid of. IME they grow fast, suck at eating algae especially after they discover the other food is better & become aggressive eaters at feeding time .... you'll eventually be sorry you have it.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I agree with Diz, I used to have a chinese algae eater I bought from petsmart and it is already aggressive even towards fishes of same size like my swordtails. It would chase it across the tank for a good 2 seconds. I don't think its a good idea to have that type of algae eater mixing with cherries. Otos do well with cherries though!


----------

